

9-Way File-System Comparison with a SSD on the Linux 3.17 Kernel - ck2
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=9way_linux317_fs

======
ck2
Samsung's F2FS always seems to have an edge in all these benchmarks, I wonder
what its secret is.

~~~
kolev
Isn't it because F2FS is designed specifically to target SSD devices unlike
most others?

